# Seal stove pipe with Hi temp tape?



## mj5001 (Nov 23, 2013)

Had a leak last night for the first time on my interior black stove pipe -- not good. So have been doing a bit of research and finding you can use a tape to seal the joint, but which tape?

I DO have double wall pipe -- wouldn't dream of putting a tape on single wall I would think.

Thanks so much for any answers -- need to do it today so hopefully a HD, Lowes etc can have a product?

AND -- it has to be black ! ?


----------



## mj5001 (Nov 23, 2013)

also -- do they make a band, sort of like a pipe clamp that you can actually wrap around the joint and tighten?


----------



## vwmike (Nov 23, 2013)

I've used the aluminum high temp tape on my insert where the flex connects to the top if the stove.  It is a couple layers thick and has held up just fine. I always buy it at plumbing supply house, it's used for taping gas vent pipe and ducting runs. It's not cheap though!  Also beware there's a cheap low temp version that's not actually metal.


----------



## Holiday (Nov 23, 2013)

If you had a leak and never had problems before is the chimney or cap getting plugged affecting your draft? Usually don't need sealing at the joints from what I know.


----------



## bag of hammers (Nov 23, 2013)

If you have a visible leak in the double wall pipe then flue gasses are getting in between the layers for some reason.  The outer layer of double wall isn't really intended to contain exhaust, it's more for heat shield / clearance, I believe.  Others can sanity check this, but I'm not sure if taping the outside is going to address or hide a bigger / remaining problem, as Holiday eluded to.   If it were me, I'd want to check the chimney cap and maybe run a brush down to make sure there are no issues before tackling the pipe.


----------



## mj5001 (Nov 23, 2013)

I had to do an unusual installation which has been working but not as well as I'd like because I was forced to do a horizontal run about a foot above the stove outlet -- nothing I can do about that but I suspect it was the wet wood I was burning last night.

Found some silicone tape and just bought a pipe sleeve with a pipe clamp like screw tightener -- I'll put on the tape and then cover with sleeve just for cosmetice reasons.  

Should work.


----------



## begreen (Nov 23, 2013)

It sounds like you are trying to fix the symptoms instead of the actual problem. Can you describe the flue in detail?

How long is the horizontal run? Is it pitched uphill toward the chimney at least 1/4" per ft? How tall is the chimney to the cap from the tee after the horizontal run? If possible, a picture would help us see what you have setup much better.


----------

